# Betta fish opening and closing mouth !!!



## FishProxy (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry for posting so early again! But I just noticed my fish keeps opening and closing his mouth. I bought him yesterday. He swims around a lot and sometimes settles on the gravel. He's constantly flaring at his own reflection.
It doesn't look like he's gasping for air. But it's a subtle and constant movement of the mouth. As of now, I've fed him 2 pellets and a freeze-dried bloodworm.
Please help !!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You just got this fish yesterday? My newest fish did something like this, too. After I fed him his first meal he kept yawning and obviously trying to flush something from his gills. In his cup there was a lot of debris on the bottom. I wouldn't be surprised if his gills had a lot of mucus or some other irritation. 

Since he is constantly flaring, it could be that he's breathing heavily from all of the exercise.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow you earn something new everyday this is great stuff to know before I get myself a new Betta. Just cured my little guy from the brink of death. But want to get two more little guys but not from Walmart I'm sorry for them but I already saved one from there.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Alot of us on the forum are boycotting walmart selling bettas, you should think abut it, just a suggestion. They will be very unealthy and have poor immune systems if you get them from big chain stores. Walmart is the worst offender.


----------



## FishProxy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for the information Koi ! Haha I guess he would be exhausted from flaring so much xD I'll see if he improves the next few days.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Alot of my fish seem to be "breathing" through their mouths after excercising. Even the non-bettas.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Another thing to consider is if he's doing this right after you feed him, he could still be trying to finish the pellet. I have two females in QT right now who are rather small but are eating the pellets like piglets. The littlest will continue to open & close her mouth for a while after sucking in the pellet as if it was just slightly too big, when I look at her straight on I can see the pellet.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Pogthefish said:


> Alot of us on the forum are boycotting walmart selling bettas, you should think abut it, just a suggestion. They will be very unealthy and have poor immune systems if you get them from big chain stores. Walmart is the worst offender.


I will sing me up! Because I think the fish nee better care than this!


----------

